# Imperium Romanum Steam Gold Edition keine Deutsche Sprache !



## thescythe (15. Mai 2011)

Moin,

wie beschrieben lässt sich das Spiel nicht auf Deutsch spielen. Als Auswahl stehen Englisch/Französisch und Deutsch, stellt man es auf 
Deutsch lädt das Spiel in ENG, stellt man es auf ENG bleibt es in der Sprache ^^

Merkwürdigerweise sobald man die Sprache umstellt, wird ein Download für ein Update gestartet - Aber nichts in DE 

Jemand ein Tipp für mich ??

P.S. Im Common-Ordner ( Steam-Apps ) für Im-Romanum gibt es zwar 2 ini´s aber keinen Hinweis auf die Language ?!?!


----------



## thescythe (16. Mai 2011)

So hab das Problem der Sprache selbst gelöst, für alle die es interessieren könnte, so gehts :

Rein in regedit -->HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Haemimont Games\Civitas2, da ist der Schlüssel languange mit dem WERT GERMAN, den löschen und 
einen neuen erstellen mit Language und dem WERT German, wichtig das das L groß geschrieben werden muss, sonst funzt es nicht.

BTW, dass bloße Umbenennen des vorhandenen WERT bringt nichts, der MUSS gelöscht werden 

Zur allgemeinen Belustigung, gibt es noch einen Screen vom Hersteller mit einer Lösung ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

